# TP's Gettin' Freaky



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Okay, if you followed my last journal you basically know my goals.  If not, basically, I'd like to do a competition this year.  When?  Don't know.  The short term plan is to do a 30 day bulk followed by two weeks of relaxing followed by a 6 week cut.  Then I reevaluate and make some decisions depending on where things stand.

Here is some stuff I posted earlier today:
What???s next?  Well, I am damn ready to diet.  But not yet.  I am going to do a short 30 day bulk cycle, though I???ll be watching overall cals.  Then I???ll take two weeks of maintenance, then I???ll do a short 6 week cut doing a CKD (first time ever).  I have been doing a bunch of reading on it and have the general CKD plans in mind and am really pumped right now to try it.  So why not?  Well, I am ready for another PH cycle, and the 30 days will give me enough time to figure out precisely my CKD and my training.  My thoughts are that I will try the HST training since it seems to go well with the CKD.  Anyhow, I have time to work all this out.  That???ll put me to mid March and then what?  Depends.  If I am able to get to a shredded competition weight of 195 by July I???ll do so.  If not, then no competition (perhaps in the fall).  It will also depend on my BF at that time.  I???ll likely do another PH cycle, but I won???t know until then whether it will be a cut, or a lean bulk.  We shall see.  I estimate that right know I am 225 at around 20% BF (most stored in the damn stomach.  If at the end of this plan (by mid-April) I can get to a BW of 220 at 15% or under that would be nice.  Thus:

Current:
Weight = 225
Estimated BF % = 20
LBM = 180
FM = 45

Short term Goal:
Weight = 220
BF % = 15
LBM = 187
FM = 33

Thus, I am expecting a gain of 7 pounds of muscle and a loss of 12 pounds of fat.  Certainly possible (7 pounds of LBM on a 30 day PH cycle and loss 2 pounds per week on a CKD).  But tough.  Also. I???ll be getting some BF calipers.  If I can find them by Sunday I???ll get a reading before the bulk if not it???ll have to wait until week two.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

*The Bulk Workout*

P.S.  The "Freaky" is meant to describe my physique, when I'm done! 

*Friday, January 10, 2003*

Other than standard supplements this 30 day bulk will be a PH/PS cycle.  I???ll be doing 200mg of 1 Test and 600 mg of 4-diol (Avant) transdermally, twice per day.  Cals will be the same as what I am doing now, so this will be different than my last VPX cycle.  Should be an interesting control.  I will cleaning up the diet and tracking it (I???ll post that next).  So the only things I am changing are adding the PH/PS and tweaking the EDT to add more volume (and heavier weights), thus, this is my workout plan for the next 4 weeks:

*.................................Week 1........Week 2........Week 3........Week 4
..........Exercise..........Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps
Monday
(Chest and Bis)*
A.......Incline Barbell.......315 (21)........315 (26)........350............365	
.........Seated Dumbbell.......60 (26)........60 (29)........70............70	
B.......Bench....................385...........385.........................	
.........Barbell Curl..........185.............190.......................	
C.......Decline Hammer..4p Per (50)......4 1/4 (34).....									
.........Preacher EZ..........95 (30)...........95 (38)..........115............120

*Tues. (Legs)*
A.......Hacks................500 (24).........500 (32).........590............610	
.........SLDL................315 (20)..........315 (21).........355............365
B.......Squat................435.............455.............	
.........Standing Calf......12.............X			
C.......Extensions...........7 (50).........7 + ¼ (53).........8............8
.........Curls................90 (45).........110 (40).........110............110	

*Wed.
(Back and Tris)* 
A.......Pulldown..........250 (28)........250............280............290	
.........V-Bar Press.......170 (31)........170............190............200
B.......Deadlift.............455....................................495	
.........Close-Grip.........330....................................385	
C.......Barbell Row......255 (37).........275............295............315	
.........Reverse-grip Press.....90 (X).........100............110............120	
*Friday (Shoulders)* 
A.......Lateral Raises......45 (X).........50............55............60	
.........Bent Over Lats......30 (X).........35............40............45	
B.......Military Press.......(245 x 5).................................
.........Seated Calf......4 (X).........4 + ¼............5............5 1/4	
C.......Upright Row......135 (X).........155............175............185
.........Shrugs..............365 (X)............405............435............455	

The goal is the (A) is my heavy period, assuming sets of 4-5 to start and getting 25 reps, (B) is my max period, will be doing singles and increasing the weight (or lowering) as necessary during each workout so that I can get 1 at a time, plan is to get 6-8 singles each w/o; (C) is my rep range where I will be using a weight for 7-8 reps at the beginning and shooting for 40+ reps.  Weights for the first week are what I will do next week, and subsequent weeks are what I plan to do, given my high PH dosing.  Goal will be do follow the weight increases AND match or beat the reps from the previous week.  Very aggressive plan here (particularly given my calorie level), we shall see what we shall see.  (P.S.  The numbers in week 2 are by far personal bests (ever) assuming I get the expected reps; the numbers in (B) are where I will start, and expect to get, easily, and the number in the last column is the finish goal).


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Alright, I need to fix that chart, gimme some time, I'll post my diet on Monday.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: The Bulk Workout*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> P.S.  The "Freaky" is meant to describe my physique, when I'm done!



More like *TOTAL HOTTIE*


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2003)

Should I change the thread name???

Thanks B, you are always good for some support!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 12, 2003)

looks like an awesome plan. Gonna follow this one closely.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 13, 2003)

*WEEK 1 January 13-19 (2002)*

Today my next cycle officially begins, though I started preloading with oral 1T this weekend, trying to finish up what I had left over.  I will outline my diet for the four weeks and then, give a brief daily account in a weekly formal, ala Lyle-style.

On lifting days (M, T, W, F) I set kcals at 15 x BW, or 3300.  I set protein at 1.5 x BW and carbs at 1 x BW with the remainder fat so the breakdown is 330/220/122 = 3300.  On Thursday and Sunday, I am reducing kcals to 12 x BW to keep fat in check (2700 kcals).  There the breakdown is 1 x BW for protein and carbs and the remainder fat, or 220/220/100.  I will not change this plan to account for BW change, if mine should.  Saturday???s is my ???free??? day (hey, this is a bulk after all!)  This isn???t my day to go ape-shit, and I will make sure I get in at least 220g of protein, its just a day to have some extra carbs, some not so clean eating, and not have to keep track and eat on a schedule.

Here is my plan:

*Lifting Days*

5 am
40mg ephedrine
200 mg caff			

5:30 am Pre-w/o Shake:
Dextrose, Whey and 5g Creatine 44/50/2 (420)

7 am Post- w/o Shake:
Dextrose, Whey and 5g Creatine 66/50/3 (530)
100 mg 1Test
300 mg 4-diol	

9:30 am
1 cup oats 
1 scoop whey
multi
glucosimine
32/56/7 (410)

12:30	
1 ½ cups 1% cottage cheese
½ cup Fiber One
50/33/4 (330)

3:30	
¼ skirt steak (5 oz)
4 cups mixed veggies
2 TBLS Flax
37/16/50 (665)

5 pm	
100 mg 1Test
300 mg 4-diol	

7:30	
1 ½ pieces of salmon (3/4 pound)
Big Salad
2 TBLS Flax
45/5/58 (710)

10:30
Lean Body 45/12/2 (240)

*Non-lifting days:*

7 am
4 eggs
1 scoop whey
46/2/21 (430)

100 mg 1Test
300 mg 4-diol

9:30 am
½ cup oats
1 scoop whey
1 TBLS PB	
35/37/20 (460)

12:30
1 tin tuna
2 TBLS Safflower mayo, light
WW Pita
38/40/11 (380)

3:30
1 tin tuna
2 TBLS Safflower mayo, light
WW Pita
38/40/11 (380)

5 pm
100 mg 1Test
300 mg 4-diol

7:30	
Dinner, random
30/80/35 (700)

10:30
Optimum Protein Diet Shake
1 TBLS Flax
35/3/5 (325)

If I substitute meals, I will keep the macros relatively the same, but this will, by and large, be what I eat, day to day.  I'd love to here comments, out of curiosity, though I doubt I'll change much, if anything.  Depends whether you can convince me to!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 13, 2003)

Freaky Twin-Peaky.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

*WEEK 1 January 13-19 (2002) -- Con't*


********
Week???Weight...Stomach..R. Arm..BF%

Week 1???223??????..41 ½??? ???.18?????????X

*********
Sunday Night:  Right Bicep measured a hair under 18???, stomach was 41 1/2??? ??? roughly the same as at the end of last cycle.  Shaved for before pictures and for application of Avant gel.  Feeling good, very psyched to start.  I found out that my lifting partner can???t make it tomorrow which will make the heavy benching a pain in the ass, I am not pleased.

Monday:  Day 1, here we go.  No parter, flying solo, still gonna lift heavy though.  I got up a bit early since I need to start training earlier what with the 3 20 minute periods and all.  No biggie, felt normal, felt excited to start (the best reason to switch up routines, in my opinion).  

Workout was good.  I did 315 on the incline bench as planned.  At first it felt light, which was nice, but it got real heavy real fast.  I only got 21 reps, but I???ll still bump the weight next week and see what this transdermal can do!  The 60s for seated curls was heavy too, but doable.  On the bench I started lighter than planned and I failed on 395.  I got 385 several times, and I know that I can get 405 when fresh.  Next time I???ll get 405 even after the heavy inclines.  Promise.  

After showering I applied the transdermal, with apprehension, to my chest and abdomen.  It was more liquidy than I thought and went on easy.  Didn???t smell strong, and dried quickly.  I was pleased with this (I use 9 squirts) and even wondered if it would do anything.  After an hour the areas of application began to feel warm (not in a bad way) and that lasted for a few hours.  Second application was on my legs.  This wasn???t as pleasant.  Took longer to dry, and was still kinda sticky for a long time.  I assume it???s the area of application (legs are smaller and hairier).  I also got the sense that each squirt gave more gel this time, perhaps I held it longer.  Either way, I think you need to get used to the pump to keep it consistent.  

Food during the day was somewhat tough.  Felt bloated, fat and full almost all day, I think it was the extra oats, not used to a full cup.  Body aches nicely from this extraordinarily heavy and workout.  Legs tomorrow should be, ???fun.???  At night I was hungry.  I ???felt??? leaner and I felt like I need more food to recover.  Perhaps I just wanted to eat more.  So I did.  I dropped 1 TBSP of flax and had a spoonful of couscous with dinner and had half a bag (okay so it was ¾) of beef jerky (yum!) instead of my shake.  I think it means I had about 300 more cals or so, more protein and carbs and less fat than typical.  Yum, day 1 and I already ???cheated???; oh well.

P.S.  Anyone other than DV following this?  Just curious, cuz if not I'll prolly not bother posting it here since I keep this journal on my system here.  Not trying to be a prick about this but if ya'll aren't reading this and finding it interesting (not my writing style which is dull and boring  ) but my "experimenting" (with training, diet, and or supps) so to speak or don't have any helpful insights then I takes too much damn time!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow TP, you're strong as hell.  315lbs for 21 reps is crazy.
About the ps....I think reading about peoples experimenting is interesting and I appreciate you taking the time to include it in your journal, thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Wow TP, you're strong as hell.  315lbs for 21 reps is crazy.
> About the ps....I think reading about peoples experimenting is interesting and I appreciate you taking the time to include it in your journal, thanks.



Funk, I think you misunderstood my EDT training program.  I did not get 21 reps on the incline in a single set, rather it took 7! LOL.

Reread the program.  But in sum, I take to exercises, set a weight and do as many reps as I can in 20 minutes.  The goal the next week is to beat that total with the same weight.  Because of the PH/PS cycle I am planning on increasing weight AND reps each week.  So, for example, yesterday I set the incline at 315 and seated dumbbell curls with 60s.  I alternated back and forth resting approximately 1 minute between sets.  For inclines I did the following reps: 5, 3, 3, 3, 3, 2, 2 = 21.  I got a few more reps than that with the dumbbells.  Next week I'll do 335 and try to get more than 21 reps (or at least the same).


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

I read your entries... I usually don't have comments cause it's all guy type lifting... and I'm jealous cause I don't think I'll ever go on a bulk 

BTW, where are those before pics???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I read your entries... I usually don't have comments cause it's all guy type lifting... and I'm jealous cause I don't think I'll ever go on a bulk
> 
> BTW, where are those before pics???



You just monitor for the pictures!  

Well, I'll post 'em one of these days, but I warn you, I am a fatty right now!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

TP, i'm reading this bad boy when i can.

But a fan request: can you split your entiries into lots of smaller paragraphs instead of one big one?

I know it sounds petty, but i find it easier to digest that way.

I think i'll do another ONE cycle quite soon in the future (within 2 weeks hopefully). I'll start a cut in February and i wouldn't mind adding another 6lbs before then.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> TP, i'm reading this bad boy when i can.
> 
> But a fan request: can you split your entiries into lots of smaller paragraphs instead of one big one?
> ...



Yeah, Rob is back!  You know, the one who lifts heavy and enjoys cutting!

You are write about the paragraph thing.  I am trying to develop a new format and its difficult.  I was trying to do a weekly, with 1 para per day, but the damn thing got so long.  Anyway, yes I'll break it up, anything for a fan!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

Right - the opposite of left or something correct.

Write - to write words or some sort of language.

Major difference.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Right - the opposite of left or something correct.
> 
> Write - to write words or some sort of language.
> ...



Like I said, the old Rob is back!  

Thanks again for pointing out my inadequacies.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You just monitor for the pictures!
> 
> Well, I'll post 'em one of these days, but I warn you, I am a fatty right now!



You think me so shallow as to only read your journal for pics  

I'm so hurt


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You think me so shallow as to only read your journal for pics
> 
> I'm so hurt



Um....I was just kidding?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah... sure you were 

I think you owe me now... owe me some pics


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

always an angle.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Not me


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm following tooo TP~ Just never have a chance to post.. but I will start!!!!
You really are an inspiration!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I'm following tooo TP~ Just never have a chance to post.. but I will start!!!!
> You really are an inspiration!!!



Wow, P is in the house!  I had no idea.  Welcome.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

hehehe!! I'M HERE! Wooohooooo!
Thanks for the warm welcome hon! Good luck on your program!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 15, 2003)

Tuesday: 

Some thoughts.  I am really curious about this cycle.  There are three things that I could attribute some or all of my strength gains to from my last cycle of oral 1T: (i) increased cals (I bumped up over 1000 more per day); (ii) muscle memory (I was not at my personal strongest levels and only got to them through the cycle; didn't break any new ground); and (iii) higher training volume.  This time I am only changing the volume thing.  Cals are the same and I am at or above personal strength records right now.  For the first time I have passed previous bests from 1998.  Also, recall that on my last cycle the strength gains the second week over the first were ridiculous.  So next week should be particularly interesting. We shall see.

I woke up this morning feeling REALLY lean.  So much so that I measured my stomach and weighted myself.  Results were interesting.  I was an inch smaller in my stomach.  Now this was first thing as opposed to Sunday night so that may account for the ???loss???.  But I weighed 219, 4 pounds lighter than yesterday.  Logic dictates that its water loss but (i) I had a lot of salt in the beef jerky last night and (ii) the 4-diol is supposed to cause water retention.  Hmmm.  Could I be getting leaner in, well, one day?  Doubtful, but little else makes sense.  Any ideas?

Leg workout was tough, the weights were heavy, but I battled through.  Handled some nice weights on the hack squat (5 plates plus a quarter per side) and SLDL (315) both PRs then did my singles for squats.  Worked successfully up to 435 and got 5 singles total.  Now I have a nasty purple bruise across my traps, never happened before.  But my quads didn???t even feel ???worked??? until I did heavy extensions.  Doing them, however, I didn???t get the normal ???burn??? they provide rather my legs got that feeling when you pulverize them.  I think the heavy stuff really stimulated them and the reps got them going.  Gel applied nicely to my chest and abdomen again.  Also I realized that the bottle must be held upright (not sideways) or too much comes out per squirt.  

Was bloated from the oats, but not as much as yesterday.  And I was fairly hungry throughout the day.  Also, I feel REALLY lean today and my stomach feels significantly smaller.  I???ll have to tape it tonight to see if the reduction was real or what.  I am liking this so far, and I feel great, no lethargy t???all.  No skin irritation either.

Taped the stomach tonight and the inch was back, damn water weight!  But then I didn???t really think I lost an inch of fat in 2 days.  Food deviations include another spoonful of cous cous at dinner, and the rest of the bag of beef jerky instead of the shake (plus I went to sleep at 9:30!!!)  Estimated cals at 3400.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't underestimate how much weight just eating throughout the day puts on you.

And it stretches your stomach out too, so you appear to have a bigger belly.

Just take it on the chin, and realise that it'll go when you cut.

I know you're using avant 4-AD but is it also avant 1-T you're using or another brand?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Tuesday:
> I woke up this morning feeling REALLY lean.  So much so that I measured my stomach and weighted myself.  Results were interesting.  I was an inch smaller in my stomach.  Now this was first thing as opposed to Sunday night so that may account for the ???loss???.  But I weighed 219, 4 pounds lighter than yesterday.  Logic dictates that its water loss but (i) I had a lot of salt in the beef jerky last night and (ii) the 4-diol is supposed to cause water retention.  Hmmm.  Could I be getting leaner in, well, one day?  Doubtful, but little else makes sense.  Any ideas?



I totally know how you feel here!  I woke up this morning feeling super lean and knowing I couldn't possibly be any leaner in the three days I've been strict on my diet... especially since I had a bowl of ice cream last night 

Maybe it has something to do with the moon and gravitational pull   Would be an interesting study!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 15, 2003)

Rob, I took a bottle of 4Aderm and added 4 grams of 1 Test powder from Mike.  I never underestimate that, I can fluctuate up to 5 pounds.  Just was some insight into my warped brain, is all.

B, I like the moon idea, probably accurate too.


----------



## kuso (Jan 16, 2003)

Alright, I have finally made it. Just read through the whole thing and am really looking forward to watching your progress this cycle 

Intersting training too.........did you say you saw that in T-mag?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

> Food deviations include another spoonful of cous cous at dinner



MMMMMMmmmmmm!  I love cous cous.  I use to eat it everynight at dinner.  Its my favorite over rice anyday.  I can't remember the last time I ate some of yummmyy!  Lucky you


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah Jodi, it was too good to resist!  And I needed a few extra carbs right....

Kus, the EDT plan as outlined at the end of my last journal was directly from T-Mag, though I choose my own exercises.  This is a modifcation of that, specifically with respect to the singles.


----------



## kuso (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got that mag yesterday...looks like an interesting idea. I`ll go take a look at your old journal then .


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

I have read a few articles and some are good, interesting.  I have heard though that they are not very good with the science and frequently misunderstand it.  Also their products, Biotest, are not very good, from what I hear.  They are expensive though.


----------



## kuso (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah...I`ve heard the same...I have several of there mags...netrition send em out for free...that one on EDT ( ? ) did catch my eye though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

I've seen the people at the HST forum make fun of it.  I liked it.  Added some strength and size, and that was post 1T cycle recpvery too.


----------



## kuso (Jan 17, 2003)

I really don`t know why they would...its just a very simple approch to  progressively increasing w8  I`m thinking seriously of giving it a go when my package arrives


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

Thursday:  Day off, I needed it.  My body aches.  Food was unplanned, but I definitely had less than 3000 cals.

Friday:  Overslept today by TWO hours.  Still I went to the gym.  Instead of doing my planned shoulder workout I did it HIT style in a half hour with a lot of supersets.  Did presses as follow, 225 x 8, 245x 5, failed on 275, 225 x 3, 135 x 19, 135 x 17.  Last two sets gave a great pump, and the first two sets were some really good weights.  Overall I was quite happy given that I felt like shit and had trouble warming up.  Despite that, I think I look the biggest ever today.  My most muscular looked pretty sick with my chest popping like never before.  I look forward to the nest two days off but I am really looking forward to Mondays workout to see how it goes!  Still can???t get my mind off cutting thought ??? I am actually looking forward to it.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

So this is the end of week 1 of a 4 week bulk, right?  

That cut it'll be here before you know it then you'll be wishing for all that good food you had to give up.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup.  I'll post weekly results on Monday.  Then I take 2 weeks off, then the cut begins.  I am just ready to lose this fat stomach.  I am sick of everything fitting so tight.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey what about those before pics... you going to post them???


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup.   I am just ready to lose this fat stomach.  I am sick of everything fitting so tight.



Everything but those shirts, right TP. There's nothing like a nice taught, silky, shiney shirt.

I think I'm talking about shirts?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you avoiding my question on pics?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 17, 2003)

TP,

man i've been gone for a while, going through some shit in my life but i'm back now.

I've gotten really sick the past two days, and i'm starting back up on monday if all is well with me.

Glad to see that you're still working you ass off.  I'm definitely going to be following your journal.  I'm also starting another journal over the weekend, its going to be my cutting journal.

Anyway, i'm gonna be around much more often now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

These are my beginning pics.  See how fat I've gotten, gotta love winter and bulking.  Thank God the cut starts soon!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Most muscular.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Another.  Someone feel free to fix these.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Arms/lats.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Lats.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Upper Back, not much detail -- for now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Legs, back.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 19, 2003)

Quads.

Next pics will be at the end of teh 4 week cycle, then at the end of my 6 week mini-cut.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 19, 2003)

HUGE delts and well wide back.

<Big Gay Al voice>


Suuuuuuuuuper!

</Big Gay Al voice>

Good schtuff.

When the cuts start coming through you'll look well freaky.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 19, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TP


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi TP!  

Yeah, good luck!! How long is this cut for?


----------



## kuso (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> HUGE delts and well wide back.
> 
> <Big Gay Al voice>
> ...




Exactly what I thought!! ( only without the gay voice and lisp  )


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

I like this one


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

My lifting chart (second post) is updated through today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: The Bulk Workout*

The lifting chart is updated:



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> *.................................Week 1........Week 2........Week 3........Week 4
> ..........Exercise..........Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps.....Wt...Reps
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2003)

looks good.  looks like everything is on the up n' up.  How do you feel about your gains? not enough? expected more?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

Honestly, disappointed.  There have been little strength gains this week, I expected a lot.  Most of the rep in crease is not due to strength gains.  This leads me to believe that most of my strength gains last time were from the increased calories.  I do think that I look bigger, but that is very subjective.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

*WEEK 2 January 20-26 (2003)*

********
*Wk..Wgt..Stm..Arm..BF%..Tanita..Pec..Ab..Thgh..Tri..Subsc..Suprail..Axil*

Wk 1..223???41 ½???..18???..(20%)...X
Wk 2..227???42?????????18??????..?????????.19.6
???.(Mid)???????????????????????????????????????????????????
Wk 3

*Caliper measurements are in mm.  BF% is based on calipers and the Jackson Pollock 7 point method. Week 1 BF% is a guess.  Week2 measurements are done midweek.

*********

Monday:  Wow, stomach is up and so is the weight (227), not a good sign.  Add in that my strength for chest an bis did not increase and I am not a happy camper.  I can only assume that the extra food intake was the reasons for strength gains last time.  The workout was good none-the-less and I ???progressed??? EDT style.  Also, I am not depressed b/c I continue to look huge, subjectively of course.  My shoulders are finally back to there usual size, overpowering my arms and chest.  My chest is getting very fully and showing cuts even at this BF%.  And my back is wider than ever --its not very cut, but it cuts up nicely so width is the issue.  It???s a holiday and I treated food intake the same ??? I didn???t count.

Tuesday:  Chest is nicely pumped all day.  So the few extra reps are better than last week.  Legs was a killer today but it felt great.  Good workout, very strong, though not any strength gains I???d attribute to the PHs.  I am looking forward to back tomorrow (specifically the deads).  

Found some materials on BF%, the Jackson Pollock way.  I???ll take my measurements tonight.  In the mean time I weight 225.5 this morning (more reasonable than yesterdays 227) and my Tanita registered a 19.6% which I believe is my general %.  Meals are on target today except I forgot my veggies and I???ll be having white pork for dinner instead of salmon.  So I???ll add in some extra flax tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

Dman TP, your back did get wider!  Nice Job!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!  If you remember that is one of the things DP and GP said I needed to work on way back when.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2003)

That and your legs and it seems you've done a great job with both!  Congratulations!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That and your legs and it seems you've done a great job with both!  Congratulations!



Thanks!  Legs are still very much a work in progress, though I liked the ham/calf shot.


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Monday:  Wow, stomach is up and so is the weight (227), not a good sign.



Do you think that may be due to general bloating due to the 4AD??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Do you think that may be due to general bloating due to the 4AD??



God I hope so.  I'd rather that then it be fat.  I can't imagine that its fat though since my calories are up only slightly at best.  We shall see.  I busted out the calipers last night, so I should be able to rack changes better from here on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> DP



Thanks.  DP, is this a general statement of encouragement, a general acknowledgement of improvement in the pics or a specific ackinowledgement of the areas we discussed way back when?

I know you can't be pleased with that big ass spare tire, so I'd like a little more.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> God I hope so.  I'd rather that then it be fat.  I can't imagine that its fat though since my calories are up only slightly at best.



I think thats probably all it will be then.

So you have yet to get the same strength increases as last time? I wonder if 4AD takes longer to make a noticable difference?!?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think thats probably all it will be then.
> 
> So you have yet to get the same strength increases as last time? I wonder if 4AD takes longer to make a noticable difference?!?!



That shouldn't be the issue, since I am taking as much 1T as last time.  Actually, it *should* be more, since I am taking it transdermally, unless the powder wasn't active or something.

I think its because of the lower cals and protein.  But as far as strength gains, wait until today official journal post.

I pulled 475 today (up 20 pounds).
I close-grip benched 355, I got 330 last week and failed at 335.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I pulled 475 today (up 20 pounds).
> I close-grip benched 355, I got 330 last week and failed at 335.



Well those are some number you cant complain about


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thanks.  DP,* is this a general statement of encouragement, a general acknowledgement of improvement in the pics or a specific ackinowledgement of the areas we discussed way back when?*
> 
> I know you can't be pleased with that big ass spare tire, so I'd like a little more.



Isn't acknowledgement and encouragement enough?  

I see improvement in overall mass and thickness.....when we can see more...I think we will all be very impressed (disguised "fat" comment" ) 

TP.....I am Impressed....with you, and what you give to others! 

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks DP.  Encouragement is plenty, I was just inquiring whether that is what it was or something more specific, since a few posts back you were discussed (in the context of telling me what to focus on).

Thanks for the kind words, and for disguising that fat comment ("when we can see more...")!


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

TP...have you actually used 6-OXO yet? If so, how did you find it? I can`t remember if you did after the last cycle or not.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> TP...have you actually used 6-OXO yet? If so, how did you find it? I can`t remember if you did after the last cycle or not.



I did.  Used it last time.  I don't know if it "worked" in the sense that I don't have a comparison as to what my recovery would have been like w/o it.  My strength was back up after three weeks and after 6 weeks I was in fact stronger so recovery was pretty quick.  I took it for about 2-3 weeks, can't remember exactly.

Got it from 1fast.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Got it from 1fast.



As if there is another?  lol

I guess this time round you will get more of an idea...theoretically your natural test should be very low by the end of your current cycle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> As if there is another?  lol
> 
> I guess this time round you will get more of an idea...theoretically your natural test should be very low by the end of your current cycle.



I don't follow.  I'll using 6oxo again.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I don't follow.  I'll using 6oxo again.



Well, this time you`ll have more of a comparison, plus, your current cycle is more PS than the last, so I guess recovery will be more of an issue.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well, this time you`ll have more of a comparison, plus, your current cycle is more PS than the last, so I guess recovery will be more of an issue.



No the comparison would need to be a post cycle w/o 6 oxo to compare if it did anything.  But I ain't takin' any chances.  

Although I am using more PHs, the cycle is shorter (4 weeks versus 6) so I expect recovery to be quicker!


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

Too true..:grumble 

BTW....when are you going to post your "official journal post" that you hinted at 2 hours ago??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Wednesday:  

Wednesday???s Rant ??? Stanky People Suck.  Stanky people in the locker room suck.  Stanky people who ask you for a spot suck more.  Listen, if you stank, shower BEFORE the gym.  If for some ungodly reason you can???t wear as many friggin layers as possible, don???t talk to anyone, and most especially stay the frig away from me!

Okay, it back and tri day.  Good stuff today.  Workout and strength was awesome.  I pulled 475 today (up 20 pounds).  I close-grip benched 355; I got 330 last week and failed at 335.  Far and away personal bests.  If I increase these by 10-20 pounds the next two weeks also, I will be scary strong, at least by my own standards.

Food.  Well I have been eating a bit more than planned.  I???d say my daily caloric intake is roughly 3500, rather than 3300.  Which may be why my damn clothes are getting tighter and tighter.  Everywhere.  Good an bad places.  Weight again this morning was 227, so my new setpoint is clearly 225-227 (up from 222-225).

The gel is starting to burn in certain places so I need to rotate application areas.  No other noticeable side effects except my lower back (muscle) is starting to burn again when working out.  This happened last cycle.

Shoulder ??? it feels great.  I can only speculate that the 4AD has kicked in since it hurt like a bitch last week.  So much so that I had to take my naproxen for a couple of days.  Otherwise I am so damn achy from all these heavy weights.  Even my neck is ???almost??? stiff, if you know what that means.  Thankfully tomorrow is a day off.  I think I???ll keep cals extra low tomorrow just BECAUSE.  I don???t think I am overtraining though, which is only because of the PHs.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

Damned...that was good service


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Too true..:grumble
> 
> BTW....when are you going to post your "official journal post" that you hinted at 2 hours ago??



I just did man.  If you didn't ask so many friggin questions, I would have done it long ago!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Damned...that was good service



Like 1fast, I am very consumer friendly!


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wednesday???s Rant EStanky People Suck.  Stanky people in the locker room suck.  Stanky people who ask you for a spot suck more.  Listen, if you stank, shower BEFORE the gym.  If for some ungodly reason you can???t wear as many friggin layers as possible, don???t talk to anyone, and most especially stay the frig away from me!



Glad they are not only at my gym 




> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Okay, it back and tri day.  Good stuff today.  Workout and strength was awesome.  I pulled 475 today (up 20 pounds).  I close-grip benched 355; I got 330 last week and failed at 335.  Far and away personal bests.  If I increase these by 10-20 pounds the next two weeks also, I will be scary strong, at least by my own standards.



Great to hear! Well done 



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> The gel is starting to burn in certain places so I need to rotate application areas.  No other noticeable side effects except my lower back (muscle) is starting to burn again when working out.  This happened last cycle.



I had that too, just kept rotating everytime. You will probably notice towards the end of this week you start to get very itchy whenever you start to sweat.



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder Eit feels great.  I can only speculate that the 4AD has kicked in since it hurt like a bitch last week.  So much so that I had to take my naproxen for a couple of days.



Thats good to hear 

You mentioned naproxen to me once before...what is it? I`d never heard of it before.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Like 1fast, I am very consumer friendly!



Yeah but I noticed from your post above this, that your service comes with an attitude, not a smile


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yeah but I noticed from your post above this, that your service comes with an attitude, not a smile



Hey man I am from New York, he is a southerner!  And I think GoPro would agree.

Naproxen is a prescription med, that reduces tendon inflamation.

And yes, its itchy.  Also get that warm (not quite burning) feeling when I sweat.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey man I am from New York, he is a southerner!  And I think GoPro would agree.
> 
> Naproxen is a prescription med, that reduces tendon inflamation.
> ...



lol@gopro!

Prescription eh? Wonder hwere I could get some of that...have to do some searching 

That itchiness will get worse I think...for me my back was particularly itchy...

And that burn too...wsn`t the most pleasent feeling, but for me it subsided greatly when the sweat started to flow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

*WEEK 2 January 20-26 (2003)*

********
*Wk..Wgt..Stm..Arm..BF%..Tanita..Pec..Ab..Thgh..Tri..Subsc..Suprail..Axil*

Wk 1..223???41 ½???..18???..(20%)...X
Wk 2..227???42?????????18??????..?????????.19.6
???.(Mid)??????????????????????????????19.9%?????????19.8...16...33....18.....x.......x....22....18

Wk 3

*Caliper measurements are in mm.  BF% is based on calipers and the Jackson Pollock 3 point method. Week 1 BF% is a guess.  Week2 measurements are done midweek.

*********

So th damn Tanita scale is within .1 of the Jackson Pollock, which is most interesting.  This week I'll use the calipers each night so I get used to them.  BTW, my personal guess of "around 20%" was pretty damn on the money.  Am I fat, or what!  At least it'll make cutting easier!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

!~~~ Watch Out~ this journal is getting freaking good~~ 

TP YOU ROCK!! 

ohh and your far from fat honey!!


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

TP that does sound interesting about those % being so close!

Where did you get that scale and is that the one you stand on? I had thought about getting the hand held Electronic Bioimpedence bf measurers last year.... they do sound convenient and if they are so close to calipers....

Who did your calipers testing for you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey dude, looks awesome, congrats on throwing around the huge weights.   jAnd glad to hear the shoulder is feeling good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks folks!  Glad its somewhat interesting.

Lina, its a Tanita handheld.  I wouldn't bet that it stays this close, we shall see.  I have never been "calipered" before so this is a first.  I have noticed that when my BF% gets low (under 12%) the tantita starts to get screwy.  I bought it online for $30.

I did the calipers myself, which is why I am using the 3-point rather than the 7 point.  I think I did the stomach wrong so I may be a bit lower, actually.  Yippee.


----------



## lina (Jan 23, 2003)

I see... well I think atleast the Tanita gives you a starting point to compare PLUS ease of use!

I did my 3 point too myself but I think my tricep skinfold was the hardest to manage... must train hubby to do that next time... then I'll move him up eventually to the 7 point one


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

I think you could find ways to entice him.  Me, my wife just laughs at me.  Oh well.

Its not very expensive to get the Tanita, and I do think it is fairly consistent, though I never though accurate.  I am curious to see how it holds up when I start my diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 24, 2003)

THURSDAY:  A day off, and much needed, man do I ache.  Kept food an cals low today, as I stated I would do.  Food intake was 4 ½ cups of 1% cottage cheese, 1 cup fiber 1, 5 oz skirt steak, 2 pieces of flounder, lean pork (3 oz?), string beans, 2 cups of cous cous, an APM 60 and 2 TBSP of PB.  Waist size was back to 41 ½, good! 

FRIDAY:  I feel much better today.  Most of that achyness and overtraining feeling is gone.  Workout this morning, shoulders, was great.  I felt rejuvenated with that one day off.  No way could I recover this quickly withOUT the Avant products.  I was very strong too.  45s for lateral raises was almost too light.  Worked up to 275 for presses, singles of course.  That is a PB.  Every workout it???s a new PB, and my cals are normal.  Its been a week and a half, this stuff is excellent.  I am not sure that I think that the 4-diol is adding much though.  Too early to assess.  

Food was generally good today but I???ll be having a few beers with dinner out tonight.

Weight was down to 224, a result of the light eating yesterday I am sure.  No biggy, I am curious to see my numbers on Monday.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No way could I recover this quickly with the Avant products.




????

You mean "without"?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> ????
> 
> You mean "without"?



All the shit I write and THIS is what you comment on.

Oh well, at least someone is paying attention, yes, I meant without.  Fixed it, thanks for keeping me honest.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 24, 2003)

is it ok to buy the atkins no carb syrup and the muffins???


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2003)

There's not much to say really. You seem to have all the T's crossed and the I's dotted. It's just plain sailing from now on in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> is it ok to buy the atkins no carb syrup and the muffins???



ok for what?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> There's not much to say really. You seem to have all the T's crossed and the I's dotted. It's just plain sailing from now on in.



Wow, never thought I'd hear those words from you, Rob.  Course I realize you are probably holding your tongue on at least one or two points, lest they fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

Weekend:  Felt great.  Rest was superb and much needed.  Looking forward to the coming week, week 3.  Food wasn???t too bad given the superbowl weekend, but I did have several strawberry daquiris (homemade so just strawberries, sugar, and rum) on Saturday and 6 or so light beers on Sunday.  Well, half of the 4 week bulk is now over, yeah, and cutting is around the friggin corner ??? I can???t wait!


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

I hear you on the "can't wait to cut." I have this inner demon screaming "Get on the treadmill" inside me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

*WEEK 3 January 27-Feb 2 (2003)*

********
*Wk..Wgt..Stm..Arm..BF%..Tanita..Pec..Ab..Thgh..Suprail..Axil*

Start..223???41 ½???..18???..(20%)...X
Wk 1..227???42?????????18??????..?????????.19.6
???.(Mid)??????????????????????????????19.9%?????????19.8...16..33/28..18.....22....18
Wk 2..225..42........18...19.9..........19.4...16..33/28..18..22....18

*Caliper measurements are in mm.  BF% is based on calipers and the Jackson Pollock 3 point method. Start BF% is a guess.  

So why the two stomach measurements?  Because I am not sure which is right.  The relevant wedsites say a "vertical fold" one inch from the navel.  Does this mean the fat fold itself should be vertical when pinched or that the fingers pinching should be in a vertical plane.  Anyone know?  I know I am overthinking this, and I assume its the former, but than you are pinching AGAINST the natural fat direction.  Well, I hope it is the former cuz that is the smaller measurement and my BF% would go down.

*********

*Monday:*  Shitty, shitty workout.  Although I was well rested and expected some serious strength gains, none came.  I really haven???t gotten noticeably stronger on chest or bis during this cycle.  Slightly, perhaps, though its tough to tell on EDT.  (Cue Rob for the overtraining, or not enough cals, comments).  Actually what I think it is is that I have recently busted through all my PBs and so I am at a strength ???wall??? so to speak.  So for the this workout I stopped with singles and went lighter and for reps.  I think I???ll do that for all workouts this week and perhaps next and focus on size improvements and not stress over strength.  The proof will be in the pics, and not the numbers.  

(paragraph break for Rob) Also, I am thinking that singles are perhaps not the best training method for a PH cycle.  Just a subjective thought based on how I feel.  The PHs help get mind-blowing pumps (which make you *feel* like you are growing, that the protein is making its way into the muscle, etc???.).  Singles don???t maximize this.

Anyway, I did a bunch of flat barbell sets instead of singles.  Best was 315 x 8.  Maybe next week I???ll try to get 10 or 12, which would be pretty sweet.

*Tuesday:*  Same deal with legs, didn???t do singles.  Instead I did some very light leg presses, did ???em rather slow.  Really not feeling *good* about the gym today.  Perhaps it???s the weather, or that my partner bailed again, or that it was legs.  But my final 20 min zone was nice doing extensions with 8 plates.  Got many stares, and did 8 sets of 6 reps, my legs were pumped.  That was split with curls which went nicely as well.  I did 8 sets of 4 with 115, which is heavy with the machine in my gym.

I have been thinking a lot about post cycle recovery and my 6 week CKD/HST cut.  On HST I am going to do 2 sets per exercise with 2 weeks each of 12/8/5 reps.  So I think my two weeks post cycle I am going to do the following:

Monday:  Chest, Back, Arms
Tuesday:  Legs, Shoulders

I am going to do rested 1 rep maxs to see where my strength lies.  I???ll also continue application of the 1T, 4-diol for those 2 days, recall that this is actually a 30 day cycle.  After I get my 1 RM then I will do a few sets per exercise working for a pump.

Wed and Thursday with be off.  Friday with be my HST routine but will do only 1 set per, and go for 15 reps.  I???ll so the same thing the following MWF and then start my cut on Saturday.  My first keto week will be Sat ??? Thursday and I???ll carb up on Friday and Saturday.  Next week will be Sun-Friday with Carb up on Saturday and Sunday.  Then I???ll be on the M-F no carbs and weekend carb ups.  You see, the first F/Sat I???ll be at the Arnold Classic, so that is the reason for the rejiggering.  That???s the plan.  Oh, I???ll be taking in around 2300 cals while in ketosis (spread over 4 meals and post-bedtime snack), and not counting cals when carbing up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I hear you on the "can't wait to cut." I have this inner demon screaming "Get on the treadmill" inside me.



Well, nothing has EVER screamed that from inside me, but I do want to start cut cals!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So why the two stomach measurements?  Because I am not sure which is right.  The relevant wedsites say a "vertical fold" one inch from the navel.  Does this mean the fat fold itself should be vertical when pinched or that the fingers pinching should be in a vertical plane.  Anyone know?  I know I am overthinking this, and I assume its the former, but than you are pinching AGAINST the natural fat direction.  Well, I hope it is the former cuz that is the smaller measurement and my BF% would go down.
> 
> *It's a pinch so that the fat is vertical, like if you were squeezing a NYC hooker's nipples. Your skin/fat would look a bit like an 'I'.*
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> How considerate!
> 
> What are your opinions on EDT so far?
> ...



EDT.  I like it.  I wouldn't do it all the time, but I'll definitely be doing some EDT-like cycles throughout the year.  Positives:

- semi-cardio like, getting between 12-16 sets in 20 minutes
- heavy weights, but less joint strain, since you don't go to failure most of the time
- kicks your ass, felt like puking many times.
- trains 2 bodyparts in 45-50, after warmup

Results:

- gained significant strength, and broke through personal bests, and all while POST-ph cycle and reduced cals.
- gained noticeable muscle, although POST-ph cycle and reduced cals.

My current version of EDT is longer and higher volume to account for the PH/PS use.  I am not sure I like it as much.  All the single work is very taxing to the body and CNS.  Growth is coming, although strength isn't, but I'd attribute the growth to the 1T rather than EDT.

Bottom line, I think you should try it.  

Now, Rob, what were your concerns, reservations?

As to my training volume, first, I don't think it is high generally speaking.  Its certainly high when on cycle, but normally I get between 8-10 working sets per BP.  I think on the general scale of how people train, that's actually on the low side.  You are just on the VERY FRIGGIN low side.

But anyway, I do cycle volume, or intensity.  I am not always trying to push max weights or train to failure, and I do believe in taking extra time off, as well.  But no I don't have an exact science like taking a low volume week once per month.  Anyway, I am on to HST soon.  Which I have SEVER doubts about.  But I am curious, and one cycle can't hurt me.  And if it is as good an revolutionary as the founders say, well then I should gain 10 pounds of LBM even though I am dieting, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh, Rob, and thanks for the fat pinch advice.  It was the NYC hooker vision that cleared it up.

Well, my BF is lower than, better go figure it out!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep, when it doubt, make an analogy with a NYC hooker. Always works.

Anyhoo, i was referring to your current volume with the PH. I still don't buy into the requirements for more volume myself, but hey, that's just me.

Now what's this about keto? You had success in the past with it? And why jump straight into it? Why not jst lower cals and keep carbs in the fray, and then when you need a change, reduce carbs more and start doing some sort of carb loads twice a week. Then, for another change, go keto. 

Just in case you want to reserve any 'wild cards' for your dieting. 

Like when you pull out cardio and maybe EC after several weeks of cutting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

Ah I see what you are saying regarding volume. In essense, that is what I did, de facto, last time.  It worked so yeah, maybe I'll just build that it.

Whats this about keto?  You haven't been reading very carefully Rob.  For shame.

I am going to take two weeks "off" post cycle.  Then I will do a 6 week mini cut, where I hope to shed 10 pounds of fat.   Then I'll take 2 more weeks "off" (i.e. eat at maint.).

I decided to do the 6 week cut on a CKD like the one Lyle did in his Bodyopus journal.

Why?  Well, cuz I'm curious for one.  This'll be my first time.  And since I am curious, I am motivated.  Also, I want to see if it works for me.  If it does my "full blown cut" will be CKD, if not, I'll do my own version of cycling carbs that I have used successfully since 96, and several members here have tried it.  After the 6 week CKD I'll decide whether I am going to do a July show or wait until the fall, or next year.  If I can compete in the 190s, I'll go for July me thinks.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish I knew as much as you do and was able to experiment.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I wish I knew as much as you do and was able to experiment.



Thanks for the compliment.  On the grand scale of things my knowledge is very limited.

And yours is growing.  Of course you can experiment.  You need to, to find out what works best for you whether that be nutrition, training, etc.

You have recently learned some things about how you respond to some things nutritionally correct?  All you need to do is read a bit, and try new programs/plans that are interesting to you and "make sense."  Then read everything you can about it.  Then try it.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2003)

That's true...

I've noticed that I can if I stay on the same diet we came up with, I loose fat and I can still maintain my weight when adding back breads and dairy.

I just got the new issue of Muscle & Fitness Hers... I'll be sure to read it for ideas!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jan 28, 2003)

HI TP! Just wanted to lurk on over here and say hi. Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey sis, glad to see you are still around, even if once and a while.  How are things by you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey ya freak!! 

lmao j/k how are things with ya?  Looks like your making some sweet gains. You going to take pix mid cycle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hey ya freak!!
> 
> lmao j/k how are things with ya?  Looks like your making some sweet gains. You going to take pix mid cycle?



Hey, at least you can still amuse yourself!  Where ya been?

Nope, no mid pics, its only a 4 week cycle, I'll be done in less than 2 weeks.

Pulled 485 today, btw.  An eyeball popped out, but I found it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

Lucky ya found it otherwise your balance would be jacked on all the other lifts. lol

hey I only got 170lbs more to gain to catch up to ya on the deads.  

I'll be around more til I start work the middle of Feb. and then I'll be on nights after that.

I'm going to start logging my workouts again to. I've been keeping them in my paper journal but have just been busy doing remote computer work haven't spent much time on here. 

oh yeah by the way, I owe you a thanks for getting me to do deads. they are making a big difference in my back. I've had quite a few friends lately telling me how they can see that it's gotten quite a bit bigger.  

I need to work on a new chest routine though. I'm stuck at the 95's on the Incline DB since I don't have a training partner they are a pain in the a$$ to get into position.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice job.  

Assuming you add 170 pounds to your dead, which you can do.  I'll prolly add another 170 to mine!


----------



## Fade (Jan 29, 2003)

Then I'll get back in the gym and do deads too and y'all will be sorry. BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


How you two doing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

Good Fade, but you have been a sissy for so long I am sure my deads have surpassed you!  Course I outweigh you by a bunch too!

Getting back to lifting heavy anytime soon?


----------



## Fade (Jan 29, 2003)

I tried to get back into the gym last week but the green-apple splatters stopped that.

I'm going tonight though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

hey fade, good to see your back to hitting the gym. 

Well TP I'm gonna keep hitting it hard and see if I can get the weights up that high. I'm planning to, just not sure how long it'll take.  I know I won't be able to keep up the 90lbs/2.5months forever. But in time I'll get it.

So do you feel the EDT helped increase your strength mainly or did it do alot for hypertrophy(sp?) as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

I think I added some nice size in only 4 weeks on EDT.  And that was post 1T cycle, so I think its worth giving it a shot.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmmm after the next cycle of 1T I'll have to give it a shot. 

Congrats on all your gains dude.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks.  You know I am doing a TP-style EDT for this One+ cycle right?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yep, I've been reading your journal just havne't been around much to post. 

hmmm maybe I should give your version a shot to mix up my training while I do my new cycles as well.  I've gottan kinda bored I've stuck with the routine we worked out for the last 2.5 months.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

If you do, lets discuss it cuz I'd do a few things different, next time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

*Thursday:*  I???ll start with yesterday, in which I had a good back and tri w/o.  Upped my deadlift to 485 which was nice.  Can I get 5 plates (495) next week?  I hope so!  Ate okay yesterday but had a bunch of fat last night, because I felt I needed it do to the strenuous w/os.  It came in form of salmon, flax, canola mayo, and peanut butter (in my shake, yum).  Also, I am feeling particularly fat and bloated, especially when not pumped or flexing.  But when pumped/flexing, I look friggin huge.  Odd.  

I also think I am retaining water from the 4AD, or at least I hope so, cuz if not its fat.  My waist and neck are thicker (everything is tighter) but I don???t look fatter, which is why I think it is water.  I also can???t tell if I have gained any muscle.  I think that the 4ad is not that helpful to me, unless it kicks in much later than 1T, which I have read.  At this point I am thinking that I would only use 4ad in the future to offset 1T sides, but not as an androgen in and of itself, i.e. lower doses.  

Today I am going to eat fairly light again, I think.  Also I am noticing a bit of acne, not to bad, so I don???t know if it is coincidence (happens from time to time) or the PHs.  I haven???t noticed any other sides.  I am still looking forward to cutting!

Oh, and I redid my BF calc and I am at 18.5% which puts me at 41 pounds of fat and 184.5 pounds of LBM.  So, for competition purposes, assume I lose 5 pounds of water (which is LBM), I???d have 179 pounds of LBM.  Add say 8 pounds of fat (putting me at 4-5%) and I could right now compete at 187.  Course that assumes that I don???t gain or lose another pound of muscle.  I think that???s a fairly decent assumption since I can still add a pound or to of muscle in the beginning stages of dieting and only expect to lose a pound or 2 at the end.  Still, I don???t want to compete until I can come in ripped at 192 or above.  So I???ll need to add about another 5 pounds first.


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Is that dead a single or set? Damned respectable either way though! I have a feeling you`ll hit 500lb by the end of the cycle!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

Its a single my friend, sorry.  Had a nice shoulder w/o today.  Maxed on the military press with 285, just failed at 290, then I nailed 225 for 10 reps.


----------



## kuso (Jan 31, 2003)

Thats a damned good press!

You might want to wear one of those eye masks oldies wear to bed when you pull 500lb.....keep them balls in place


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thats a damned good press!
> 
> You might want to wear one of those eye masks oldies wear to bed when you pull 500lb.....keep them balls in place



Good idea, thanks.  I actually doubt I'll get it.  I only increased 10 pounds this week and even if I keep that progress up (unlikely) I'll be at 495, which is 5 plates, which is still pretty sweet.  

A powerlifter told me that I should be able to pull 600 with my strength, if I actually knew what I was doing! LMAO!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2003)

only 285lbs?

bah!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> only 285lbs?
> 
> bah!



Yeah, but I _almost_ got 290.

And that was after 7 sets of lateral raises with 50 pound dumbells and 7 sets of bent over laterals with 40 pounders.  

So I am thinking fresh I could nail 300+

Would it surprise you if I said that my chest, shoulders and traps looked friggin huge today, when pumped?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2003)

Can't say that it would.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

FRIDAY:  228 this morning.  I am either getting fatter, getting more muscular, or holding more water.  I hope its not the first, and would love if it???s the second, but likely it???s the third.  Well, another shoulder workout today and more PBs.  After my heavy lateral raises I presses 285, a PB (previous was 275 the week before), and almost got 290.  Then I did 225 for 10 reps, also a PB.  Also hit some heavy shrugs and some light calves.  Twas a tough w/o and I am aching nicely.

Also, interestingly I got a nice bicep pump from doing upright rows.  Odd.  Acne is gone, so it wasn???t related to the PHs.

I realized this morning that I am prolly eating more then I set out to on w/o days.  I stopped keeping track but just of the top of my head hear is what I am typically eating (only gonna count the major macros of each food):

7 scoops of whey = 154p
simple carbs = 100g
3 cups of cottage cheese = 96p
1 cup oatmeal = 54 c
1 cup fiber 1 = 50c
8 oz steak = 50p, 40f
10 oz chicken or fish = 50p, 20f
wwpita/cous cous/brown rice = 50c
flax, 2 tbsp = 28
MRP = 60p

So that is roughly:
Protein = 410
Carbs = 254
Fat = 70

That???s about 3300, which is my goal.  But that doesn???t count the carbs and fat from cottage, cheese, the carbs and protein from the whey, protein and fat from the oatmeal, etc???..or the occasional scoop or two or peanut butter!

Oh well, I am not going to worry about it, just wanted to be aware that I am likely taking in 3500-4000 cals on lifting days.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

Awesome numbers dude. 

I emailed ya.   It's probably the 4AD making you take in water, but I bet after that chest and shoulder routine you were pumped and looked huge.

If your bi's were getting a pump from the upright rows check your hand spacing, I noticed if my hands are to narrow that happens to me because ya have to squeeze them hard at the top of the rep because of the angles.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Awesome numbers dude.
> 
> I emailed ya.   It's probably the 4AD making you take in water, but I bet after that chest and shoulder routine you were pumped and looked huge.
> ...



It might be the 4ad, but odd that the water retention kicked in so late, no?

Re the bi pump, that's not the issue, I don't think.  I keep my hands about 8 inches apart.  Plus, I never noticed this (at this intensity) before.  Rather I think it is a result of the PHs.  I have noticed that when I do my bis on Monday on this cycle they either stay pumped all week or are easily pumped.  Its odd, I know.  Not a bad thing, I don't think.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah kinda odd, but that happened to me to last time I was taking the stuff. 

Sweet about the Bi's staying pumped. That's always awesome if you can keep it going all week. Great ego booster to walk around that way. 

Well last 1-T cycle had christmas and stuff so I had to many distractions. This one there is no distrations, I'll be working and be able to hit it hard. And I'm going to do your modified EDT as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yeah kinda odd, but that happened to me to last time I was taking the stuff.
> 
> Sweet about the Bi's staying pumped. That's always awesome if you can keep it going all week. Great ego booster to walk around that way.
> ...



It took you 2 1/2 weeks to retain water too?  Hmm.

Just 1T or are you stacking?  At what doses?  Shot you back an email re EDT, as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm going to stack 1-T and 4AD again, but this time go with the topical 4AD. 

After reading your feelings on the 4AD I'm going to go with a 50/50 split, with about 125/application twice a day. And if any sides show up I'll up the 4AD.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

oh yeah, got your email and sent ya back a plan and will hopefully start on monday so I can figure out my weights to start with on the 1-T cycle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm going to stack 1-T and 4AD again, but this time go with the topical 4AD.
> 
> After reading your feelings on the 4AD I'm going to go with a 50/50 split, with about 125/application twice a day. And if any sides show up I'll up the 4AD.



So the 1T will be oral?  Which kind?  Hold on my feelings of 4ad.  It may be that it just takes a bit longer to kick in.  I am starting to get quite happy.  As my next journal report will explain. 

Also, less we forget, every strength increase this time is breaking new ground, a new PR.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope I'm doing the custom mix 1-T again. But went to the transdermal 4AD as well instead of the oral that I'd been taking last time.

Ok I'll hold off on making up my mind on the final ratio until your cycle is over and see what your thinking bout it.

congrats on everything being a new PR.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

WEEK 4 February 3-10 (2003)

********
Week???Wght...Stmch???Arm..BF%..Tanita..Pec..Abs..Thigh...Suprail???Axilla

Start??????.223???..41 ½??? ???.18??????(20%).....X
Week 1???225???..42?????????..18??????18.5%???.19.8???16???28???...18??????.22??????..18
Week 2???225.5....42?????????.18???....18.5%....19.4???16...28??????18??????22??????...18
Week 3???227???...42 1/4???18 1/8..18.5???...19.1???16???28???..18??????20?????????18


*Caliper measurements are in mm.  BF% is based on calipers and the Jackson Pollock 3 point method. Start BF% is a guess.  Stomach and Arm measurements, and calipers done Sunday night, weight and Tanita done first thing Monday morning.
********

Monday:  Ouch.  Man I ache.  Had an awesome chest/arm w/o today.  Lots of PBs on the bench.  Did incline today first with 325.  In the 20 minute interval I got 27 reps, which is 5 more than last week, or more than a 20% increase in volume, NICE!  All the extra reps came after the first two sets.  Then I moved on to bench and I couldn???t max.  I couldn???t really even get 365, so it???ll be interesting to see where I max at next week, when I am fresh.  Despite that I nailed some PBs here.  I hit 315 for 11 reps, previous best was 8, which was last week.  Then I hit 335 for 6 clean reps.  Then 225 for 19, couldn???t get the last one!

Well, my weight is up and so is my waist.  I am assuming its water since my calipers really haven???t gone up.  We shall see.  

The 4AD and 1Test have really kicked in.  I am quite pleased with my progress and growth and anxious to see my 4 week after pics next week, I expect there???ll be some noticeable gains.

Also, these strength increases are really quite impressive.  Although not as massive as last time recall that every gain is breaking new ground, a new personal record.  Also recall that my cals are more moderate.  So I am quite pleased and still only 75% of the way through.  Still can wait to diet though!


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

Your thighs went from 18 to 28" ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Your thighs went from 18 to 28" ?



Alright Brit, if you are going to read that closely (and give me a hard time) the least you can do is READ CLOSELY!

Yes, it was a mistake and now fixed.

But those are BF caliper measurements in millimeters, NOT INCHES!


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

Sheesh....ESQUEEZE ME!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Sheesh....ESQUEEZE ME!



Consider yourself ESQueezed.


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

OK!


----------



## Britney (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you have your measurement progress in inches?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Meaning thighs and stuff?  No.  The only bodypart measurements are my waist/stomach and bicep, which are both growing!  They are the first two measurements in the chart.

The rest are bodyfat, caliper measurements.  I am also using strength and pictures as progress meters.

I'll use all of the same when I switch over to cutting, shortly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, this is odd, but, its about 8 hours after my workout and my biceps are already HURTIN' big time.  Usually it takes me two days.  Damn, I am gonna be in pain.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, this is odd, but, its about 8 hours after my workout and my biceps are already HURTIN' big time.  Usually it takes me two days.  Damn, I am gonna be in pain.



Uh oh, did you do to much pre-exhausting them with the 12oz curls this weekend?

j/k but after today I understand how they could be hurtin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Nah, didn't drink that much this weekend.  Really only had 1 glass of wine on Sunday.  I don't know if its related to being pumped all week.  I did do some extra work, in fact I'd call it severly overtraining, but it was my last real PH/mass bicep workout for a long time, so I went VERY VERY high volume.

Seven sets seated dumbbells with the 65s for 2-5 reps.
5 sets barbell curls with 95 pounds (very light)
Cable curls for 6 sets
Rope curls for 2 sets.

Except the first exercise, that is all very light stuff.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah light for you, but at the same time ya increased the intensity by adding that volume of sets. You had to have had some serious burn getting all them sets in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

T'was a nice pump.  And in between the heavy chest I didn't even feel it until the end.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 5, 2003)

WEDNESDAY:  Good thing this mass cycle is coming to an end, though I hate to see the PHs end.  I am getting mentally and physically burnt out.  Remember how psyched I was before and after every workout?  No longer.  Its okay, its normal.  All things are cyclical and we can only hope to ride the highs and control the lows.  I rode this high well, as I took my strength and size to new levels.  The next mental cycle is to cut, and so cut I will.  For that I am excited, for my current heavy loads, my excitement has waned (or is it waxed, can never recall).

So it is not for training that I am down, just tired of pushing these heavy, heavy weights.  And yesterday and today???s workouts suffered, though I still progressed mainly.  Not much left.

My brother is coming into town and to accommodate him I will train shoulders on Saturday instead of Friday.  So do I take the day off?  We???ll see.  I???ll prolly go in for some light, extra bi work, maybe some calves too.  Then shoulders is my last regular lifting day.  Mon and Tues of next week will be my max days, where I find my new, fresh max, than do a bunch of light ???burn??? sets.  I???ll cover the whole body in those 2 days.  

Then I am taking a week off to rejuvenate physically and mentally and to help my T levels recover.  Here is my three week post-cycle recovery plan and then on to my CKD and HST 6 week cut.

Week 1. Monday start 6-oxo at standard dose. Tuesday last day of One+. Last day of training until the following Wednesday (1 week off). Wednesday add E/C 3 times at 20/100; make conscious effort to add at least 2-3 more TBSP of flax (Normally have 1-2). Cals same as on.

Week 2. Same except: Mon start SU at 500mg working up to 1g, and keep there for 8 days, total 14 days. Wed, start w/o again, new routine, HST style but light, 15 reps, 1 set per exercise, and again on Friday.

Week 3. Last week of 6 oxo and SU. Same w/o (reduced vol, light weight) M, W, F. Taper cals back to 3000 (still several hundred above maint for me).

I am still debating the use of SU during post-cycle recovery.

Oh, and the scale said 231 today; methinks it must be water.  Query: how much water can one hold?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 5, 2003)

A lot. Ask a woman.

Who said to use SU post-cycle?

And i certainly wouldn't jump on 500mg. If i were you i'd test the waters with 125-250mg before going for half a gram.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 5, 2003)

Your training routine looks great.Just one question about the calves you don't use weights for the standing calf raises?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> A lot. Ask a woman.
> 
> Who said to use SU post-cycle?
> ...



Rob, no one said to.  Its just a thought I had, and am contemplating.  Here is my thinking:

I need to keep cals high, post-cycle, to maximize retention of gains.  I also have a high predisposition fat storage.  I also want to move to a cut relatively soon.  Add in that I am at maximal BF levels and can't afford to add any more, and I thought that:

- I would kick off my 6 week cut with a pre-cut, utilizing high cals and SU.  Best case is a keep all my gains and drop a few lbs.  Worse case is a lose some of my gains (due to the SU burning up all the fuel) and I stay the same bodyweight.

Based on my experience last cycle (in that I lose some strength and size but it came back 2 weeks into my first EDT cycle) I am more concerned about the weight gain then a slight loss of muscle.

I spoke with Dante about this a bit and he has some thoughts.  I'll share them, but first would like to here yours.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Your training routine looks great.Just one question about the calves you don't use weights for the standing calf raises?



Hey Mean, and welcome aboard.  The answer is no.  What happened was I intended to work calves in the manner of all other bodyparts and I just didn't.  My calves respond differently and so at the last minute, I bailed and trained them differently.

Then I got lazy and instead of recording weight, and reps, I just threw in the sets so everyone had the idea that I was still working them.  Please excuse the laziness.

Have you seen and EDT-stlye program before?  Its new to me as well.  This is my second 4 week cycle.


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> I spoke with Dante about this a bit and he has some thoughts.  I'll share them, but first would like to *here* yours.



I bet I know what Rob`s first thought is


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I bet I know what Rob`s first thought is



Kuso, how about _righting_ something useful for a change?


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

It`s way more fun this way 

Besides....I`m sure you`d think WTF??? with an "edited by kuso" sign on the bottom of your thread


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi TP 

How are you???


----------



## Robboe (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I bet I know what Rob`s first thought is



Haha! I shit you not, this was gonna be the first thing i was gonna say!

Anyhoo, i don't particularly have any real views on the idea, i just don't see it necessary.

I'm not sure if it'll do as you hope, but i suppose you can give it a shot.

I imagine Dante's views are related to SU burning about 98% fat, thus keeping metabolism further away from protein/muscle so may be beneficial?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

No Dante, felt that it was not a good idea, but didn't have a clear answer why, he didn't know the effects.

He suggested cal cycling from maint to 500 above maint instead to control BF accumulation.

Hi B.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey dude, I was thinking of doing my next 1-T cycle for 6 weeks, do ya think that would be to long to do this EDT program we worked on?

Also do you have any final thoughts on the 4AD?

And for what it's worth, I'd wait on the SU until probably twards the end of your cut to lose that little extra you want at the end. Just because of you not knowing what the effects will be on you for it, and I'd hate to see ya lose muscle or end up getting sick right after you just put in all this hard work to gain it. 

just my $.02


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, I think based on the comments here and at Avant, I'll save the SU like you said for after the CKD.  Maybe I'll do 6 weeks CKD, 2 weeks high carb with SU and 6 more weeks CKD.

If you are gonna do a 6 week cycle with the modified EDT, I think you should not do singles during weeks 3 and 4.  Instead do the same exercises, do 5 sets in the 20 min period and keep the weight low and the reps high, 12 or so.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 6, 2003)

Gotcha, I'll be logging the progress daily in my journal when I start on 2-17-03. But will post the plan when I get back next thursday.

I'm going to sort of do a modified carb cycling diet with this 1-T cycle to see if I can't keep from gaining to much fat this time like I did over christmas. But I'll let you know when I have that all typed out and any feedback would be apreciated.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey Mean, and welcome aboard.  The answer is no.  What happened was I intended to work calves in the manner of all other bodyparts and I just didn't.  My calves respond differently and so at the last minute, I bailed and trained them differently.
> 
> Then I got lazy and instead of recording weight, and reps, I just threw in the sets so everyone had the idea that I was still working them.  Please excuse the laziness.
> ...



No i've never seen and EDT-style program before even searched on the web to get more info on it and couldn't find nothing.Could you tell me a cool site to check it out at?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> No i've never seen and EDT-style program before even searched on the web to get more info on it and couldn't find nothing.Could you tell me a cool site to check it out at?



Well, its described in more detail in my last journal (TP's Gettin Large), where I first tried it.  Its near the end, read the last few pages or so.

A contributor to T-mag.com developed the concept.

Search Escalating Density Training over there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

Friday:  Scale this AM said 236, so I repeat, how much friggin water can one hold?  Well, I moved shoulders to tomorrow and did some extra bi, chest and quad work.  Stayed relatively light on all and just looking for a pump really.  I wouldn???t normally do this but with the androgen I will be fully recovered by Monday so no biggie.

So I am wrapping up.  I am curious to see Monday???s weight, if this will hold, and do measurements and calipers Sunday night.  I did tape my arm and waist last night, just to see, and my waist was the same and arm was up 1/3 inch, so that???s a good sign.  I don???t know where the weight is hiding, I don???t suddenly look appreciably more muscular or fatter.  Still assuming its water then, but it can???t all be.  Oh well, I???ll have to just stop thinking about it.

Also, been reading that while post-cycle volume and frequency should decrease, but you should still lift very heavy.  So I???ll probably do just that.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2003)

Fucking hell man, 236?!

I bet since you can't see any major increase in fat storage in the past few weeks it actually IS LBM (including water of course) and you're just too bigorexic to see 

I bet you're some serious fucking size now man.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

Bigorexic.  I like that word.

But no, I am always pretty good at judging size.  Oh well, pics will be taken soon, so we can see.  I can't imagine that I gained, what, 8 pounds since MONDAY?  Even if it is water.  Could be just an aberation.  Who knows.

Oh, the Tanita said I was up 1% BF at 236.  

That would put me at 
F=47 
LBM = 189

I'm curious to see what the calipers say, but I don't think I am 100% consistent with them yet.

P.S.  If you recall, I was 192 in the picture in my avatar.  That was at the end of my last cut, last July 1.  I'd peg my BF back then at around 10% perhaps more.  Assuming it was 10% I had 173 pounds of LBM.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2003)

Rememeber, when you cut, you'll lose quite a bit of water, as well as water loss from coming off the 4-AD.

And then you got the loss of food in the gut at any one time.

And anything other than a waterbath is pretty off anyway. Just use it to gauge difference, not the actual figure.

And for your level of experience lifting, that's a whole lot of mass to be adding matey! Be happy.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Rememeber, when you cut, you'll lose quite a bit of water, as well as water loss from coming off the 4-AD.
> 
> And then you got the loss of food in the gut at any one time.
> ...



Oh, I know!  I completely agree with all of that.

P.S.  That weight is first thing, AM, empty stomach.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, i know empty stomach means you haven't eaten anything since waking that day, but you'll still most likely have food in the gut somewhere giving you extra weight.

Definately if you're bulking, i reckon.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah, i know empty stomach means you haven't eaten anything since waking that day, but you'll still most likely have food in the gut somewhere giving you extra weight.
> 
> Definately if you're bulking, i reckon.



Perhaps, we shall see.  But even if true, I have been eating the same for a while and therefore should be consistent from week to week.

As to water, I should have been pretty constantly holding water from diet. I felt that I retained a bunch of water from the 4AD during the 3rd week, wo why all the water retention now?

Any, that's why I am using so many progression markers:

subjective thought
weight
Tantita
calipers
tape measure
pictures

Taken as a whole, should be pretty informative.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey dude  Im Steve, one of the "n00b's" 

Im "branching out" as u suggested in StrikingCobra's journal. 

Is it cool if I peek in here from time to time?

oh yeah.. and please feel free to peek into my journal.. ANY advice and criticism is GREATLY appreicated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> Hey dude  Im Steve, one of the "n00b's"
> 
> Im "branching out" as u suggested in StrikingCobra's journal.
> ...



Absa-fukin-lutely!  Welcome.

I'll look for your journal on Monday as I am heading out now, but please feel free to peak all you want and comment as well.  I have thick skin.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey TP Juss poppin in , read through the last few pages of your journal  da shit looks good!


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well, its described in more detail in my last journal (TP's Gettin Large), where I first tried it.  Its near the end, read the last few pages or so.
> 
> A contributor to T-mag.com developed the concept.
> ...



Thanks that was very helpful.I think it's a solid concept and routine built around progression.Can't go wrong with progress


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

WEEK 5 February 10-16 (2003)

********
Week???Wght...Stmch???Arm..BF%..Tanita..Pec..Abs..Thigh...Suprail???Axilla

Start??????.223???..41 ½??? ???.18??????(20%).....X
Week 1???225???..42?????????..18??????18.5%???.19.8???16???28???...18??????.22??????..18
Week 2???225.5....42?????????.18???....18.5%....19.4???16...28??????18??????22??????...18
Week 3???227???...42 1/4???18 1/8..18.5???...19.1???16???28???..18??????20?????????18
End??????..234???...42??????...18???...18.5.......20.3???18???28???...16???....20?????????18
   (28 days)

*Caliper measurements are in mm.  BF% is based on calipers and the Jackson Pollock 3 point method. Start BF% is a guess.  Stomach and Arm measurements, and calipers done Sunday night, weight and Tanita done first thing Monday morning.
********
MONDAY:  Okay, the 30-day cycle isn???t officially over, tomorrow it is.  That said, I am going by my Sunday evening and Monday morning stats for final results.  We???ll chalk Mon and Tues up to ???post-cycle recuperation???.

First, today was max day and I set two excellent PRs.  I am quite stoked.  I benched 420 and deadlifted 500.  The 420 (recall PR was 405 2 months ago and back in 98) went up pretty easy.  I likely could have done 430 but I next tried for 440, which I just missed and which zapped me.  I could not even get 430 off my chest the next attempt.  The 500 looked funny (5 plates plus a 2 ½) but I got it, if only barely.

Now, as to my final results above.  Some interesting stuff.  Basically my stomach and arm size is the same from start to finish.  But my weight is up 11 pounds and my strength is up significantly.  Looks from the calipers that I added no BF which is nice given my high caloric level, personally.  Recall that I ate about 3500-4000 cals.  

What can we deduce?  Well, I added muscle, that???s for sure.  Strength would not have gone up if I didn???t.  Also I added water weight, cuz I didn???t gain 11 pounds of muscle.  Well, I took pics last night so when I post them in the next day or so, hopefully Kuso or DV can split and compare them so we can all decide how much was muscle and water, and where I added the muscle (obviously not in my arms).

P.S.  All my clothing is getting very tight in every way at this weight.  Can???t wait for the CKD!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2003)

When does the CKD officialy start?
How many calories are you going to start at?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> When does the CKD officialy start?
> How many calories are you going to start at?



Start on 3/2, I don't want to cut too close to my cycle.

I'll prolly start a separate parallel thread with this.  But it'll be 10 x BW on my keto days (M-F) with a ratio of 1.5g fat to 1 gram of protein dailt.  My carb up will last all day Sat until 6 pm Sun.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2003)

> I'll prolly start a separate parallel thread with this. But it'll be 10 x BW on my keto days (M-F) with a ratio of 1.5g fat to 1 gram of protein dailt. My carb up will last all day Sat until 6 pm Sun.



Sounds good.  I'll be checking it out.

ps, Aren't you a bit nervous about cuting caloried all the way down to bw x 10 right away?  Wouldn't you rather start at bw x 12 and work down from there?  Just to give yourself somewhere to go?  How mucj is your caloric intake going to decrease post cycle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Sounds good.  I'll be checking it out.
> 
> ps, Aren't you a bit nervous about cuting caloried all the way down to bw x 10 right away?  Wouldn't you rather start at bw x 12 and work down from there?  Just to give yourself somewhere to go?  How mucj is your caloric intake going to decrease post cycle?



Not really.  Right now I am eating 15-16 cals per pound, 7 days per week.

On the CKD, I'll be eating 10 x BW, 5 days and prolly more like 18-20x on Sat and Sunday.  I think that 12 x therefore would be too high.  Though I did the math and with almost 75% of the cals coming from fat, its NOT a long of food.  

Gonna suck.  But at the same time be fun, in a sadistic sorta way.

Also, the carb ups should keep leptin up and keep my metabolism in check.

Also also, I'll prolly cut cals back a bit the week before, then do a "refeed" at the Arnold.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah the carb ups are are the best part of the diet.  It is fun diet in a masochistic way, especially when leptin falls.  It isn't that bad the first two days of the week but by Wed. night my Leptin levels would start to drop and the last couple of days before the carb up were hell.  I could only stay on the diet for like 4 or 5 weeks at a time becuase the carbs and calories are so low that I freak out.  I have 6 weeks left on my cut and I might make the last 3 or 4 weeks ketogenic also.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Fucking impressive figures you're throwing about there!

Thank God i bench 421lbs or i'd look rather sheepish next to you...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Fucking impressive figures you're throwing about there!
> 
> Thank God i bench 421lbs or i'd look rather sheepish next to you...



LMAO.  And you have pulled 501 pounds before, no?

P.S.  Thanks.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, have i told you this before?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Yep.  

Rob, when I post the pics for comparison, I'd appreciate some real critical feedback.  I think that, based on the numbers, some hard-hitting subjective opinions on size, fat gain/loss, vascularity, etc. will be critical in evaluating this 4 week cycle.  (that goes for others as well.)


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't worry, if you look like a fat mess who doesn't lift, i will take pride in letting you know.

I'm just _that_ good of a friend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Don't worry, if you look like a fat mess who doesn't lift, i will take pride in letting you know.
> 
> I'm just _that_ good of a friend.



But I'd still be better looking than you.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Even if in only in your own head.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Touche'


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey, what do you think about using a diuretic when coming off?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

I'd think a lot more if you'd empty your PM box a bit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

done.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Righty, what would that purpose be?

And i guess it depends how moderate you were using - you don't want to leech water from muscle cells, especially as you're already losing water when you come off the ONE+.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Purpose.  Vanity.  I'll be on vacation in the sun in a few days and I already look like a beached whale.  Losing some excess water, assuming it would not have any negative muscle growth retention effects, would be nice.

Dante's take was that it would be fine, so long as cals stayed high.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi TP! 

I see you are doing very well!

Great results!

Pics you say? I will need to hang around here then 

Does CKD diet mean....bacon, grease, lard, fat, :barfing: ????


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

You women are all the same.

All after raw meat.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Are you complaining?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2003)

Of course not.

Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Uhuh! Just doing my duty as a horn dog! 

So how are you Robboe?

Stirring up the pot again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Does CKD diet mean....bacon, grease, lard, fat, :barfing: ????



Hi Lina.

It means high fat, mod protein, and no carbs M-F and pure sugar all weekend long!


----------



## kuso (Feb 11, 2003)

So you pulled 500lb?? I`d congratulate you if I wasn`t pissed 

Very nice w8`s buddy.

I must say though, I see what your gym owner meant when saying you should be able to pull quite a bit more....your bench is increadible!

Um.....congrats


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks Kus.  Yeah, I was pretty stoked.  Barely got it though.  I'm kinda sad to know that I won't be breaking these records anytime soon, what with dieting and all.  

Made me think of what next fall's bulk will be like.  I already have Sept through December planned out.   I am figuring by then I should break these records and at a lower BW (i.e. more muscle but less fat).  Then I can spend Jan-Mar working on new goals.  Maybe shoot for 600/500.  But more likely those numbers are 2 years away, since my goals are more bodybuilding oriented than powerlifting.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, i'm more about aesthetics, but strength really kicks ass.

Lina, i'm keeping my head down. I don't have as much time on my hands or the willingness to apply the effort.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

So Rob, no further thoughts on the use of a diuretic?


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

A diuretic for vacation?  I highly doubt you look like a beached whale. 
I would be  interested in seeing you drop/cut your water+ diuretic (like prepping for a show)..


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 11, 2003)

TP are you talkin like a product like Taraxatone or H20FX?  or the real "stuff"?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> A diuretic for vacation?  I highly doubt you look like a beached whale.
> I would be  interested in seeing you drop/cut your water+ diuretic (like prepping for a show)..



Seriously, I think I am holding an EXTRA 5-8 pounds of water as a result of the high cals and more so the 4AD.  So, on top of holding too much BF, the added water sucks (if I were leaner I wouldn't care).

If you look at my weekly progress my weight has jumped dramatically in the last two weeks; I postulate it must be water.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> TP are you talkin like a product like Taraxatone or H20FX?  or the real "stuff"?



I was thinking taraxatone.  I have never delved into anything illicit.  With my career, the risk is too great.

Why taraxatone?  I have heard mixed reviews and am thinking about using it precontest at some point, so it'd be good to know how my body responds.


----------



## Britney (Feb 11, 2003)

You are probably holding MORE water than that. Pre show I was LOW CARB and dropped 8 pounds the night before. Being you have been "carbing" I bet you have 12 pounds plus of water. 
I would try the Taraxatone, as I have tried the "herbal" diuretics and got minimal results.....


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2003)

Not really. If you wanna give it a go then go ahead.

But be careful.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> You are probably holding MORE water than that. Pre show I was LOW CARB and dropped 8 pounds the night before. Being you have been "carbing" I bet you have 12 pounds plus of water.
> I would try the Taraxatone, as I have tried the "herbal" diuretics and got minimal results.....



Agreed.  I said EXTRA water.  Meaning I normally hold a soild 5-8 pounds.  The last three days before both of my contests, I dropped an addition 8 pounds.

Rob, wouldn't overdo it, just want to drop a few.  But not at the expense of losing gains/post-cycle recovery; which is why I asked for your thoughts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Well folks, I am done here.  See ya.  Its been fun.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

TP....don't go? Yet at least?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 11, 2003)

Yet?  I can't even access my friggin PM box.


----------



## lina (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you drinking enuf water?  As I recall your water intake is not usually high enuf...simply increasing your H2O intake can get rid of the extra bloat too.

I have used taraxatone but only for 2-3 days... anymore I'd get nervous.  Good stuff


----------



## Robboe (Feb 12, 2003)

Is his title literal?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Is his title literal?



he changed his user title, I did not ban him.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> he changed his user title, I did not ban him.



So now you are: 

- in my journal
- read my PMs
- refused me access to my PMs
- deleted messages
- manipulating my user title

Did I miss anything?

You going to delete this message from my journal too?


----------



## lina (Feb 12, 2003)

Did I miss something?

What is going on TP?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So now you are:
> 
> - in my journal
> ...



Doesn't look like it, but the least the kid could do is correct your grammar, dude!

Everything in your list save first and last doesn't make sense man!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Sure miss you


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2003)

has TP officialy left the building?


*I sure hope not *


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sure miss you



Me too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 18, 2003)

I know he mentioned he was going on vacation earlier. And I sent him some questions since he's helped me out with my workout program and he hasn't replied. So at the moment I think he's on vacation. But not sure. 

Hopefully he'll come back though. He's helped me out alot!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

He's still around...


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

No, he's not on vacation anymore and I doubt he'll be around here much


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> He's still around...



Not really.  It has been made abundantly clear that I am not wanted.  Denying me PM access was the feather, so to speak.  I still have no PM access.  Wonder why?  So I can't talk about Prince to other members?  So I can't convert people to some alleged other board that I am at?

Contrary to popular belief, IM has been my home for over a year.  And I was once proud to call it that.  I frequent, perhaps moreso these days, the Avant Labs board, but that is, always has been and always will be, a board of a different nature.  I have, on occassion been to bb.com, but that is a lame board, with generally lame people, but on occassion has some useful info.  I have not frequented any other boards, at all.

Too bad that now I will have to find another home.  While it is true that I have been made unwelcome, at this point I no longer wish to contribute to this board.  Which is perfectly fine by some, as I am not wanted.  That's fine.

I do appreciate the kind sentiments from others, and I am sure that those whom I consider friends I will stay in touch with.  You know how to reach me, and when I find a new home, I am sure you can find me there.

Best of luck to you all, and thanks again for the kind words.

Lina, I can't really go into it in a short paragraph.  Besides, my side of the story would just get deleted.  The truth of it is in several threads, though some has been deleted, and by now, perhaps all.

Perhaps I'll poke in once and a while to check on some friends in their journals, but I won't be checking in generally, and obviously PMing me is not possible.

Take care.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 18, 2003)

Will do


----------



## lina (Feb 18, 2003)

TP, I am very sorry to hear this! Is there no way to resolve this? 

It was even tough getting in this journal since the button didn't work for me...but I found a way...

You will be missed and please keep in touch!  I wish you lots of luck if you are going to compete in the future   Your advice, knowledge, friendship, care will be missed...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2003)

If anyone is interested in the real story, just send me a PM and I would be happy to tell you.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2003)

TP's journal is open.  Does that mean that everything is resolved?  I sure hope so.

Its good to have you back TP, it would've sucked if you really left.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Britney (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2003)

wow, TP seems like you have quite a fan base here, lol.

And so as not to break this theme that has arisen...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

> And so as not to break this theme that has arisen...



Hey Yan, in case you didn't notice the theme is that all the women are clapping.  You just fell right in line.  Did something else happen in your brief time off that you don't want to tell us about?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)

Welcome back. Don't get the big head.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

They love me, they really love me..... 

Thanks all, truly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Welcome back. Don't get the big head.



My head is already big, that's why I cut it out of the pictures.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

gosh your funny


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

YES WE DO LOVE YOU TP!  Glad your back..now get back on track mister!!! Wheres your workout for today???? SLACKER! 

Just kidding!! LoL


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> gosh your funny



And I thought you were one of the few who actually liked my sense of humor.  Oh well, so its just me then.

P, um, I had a good workout today?  That 'nuf?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

You know I think your da man


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

welcome back ya freak. 

When you starting your cut?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Two weeks, Sunday after the Arnold Classic.  Cut will not be detailed here.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

you going to the arnold?  I want to go sometime just to see it, but it'll be in a few years.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Yup can't wait.  Gonna be a blast.  Plus, I am going on business, which makes it even better.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

Woah, sweet. Nothing like making a trip like that and getting reimbursed <-- (sp?)  

Hope ya have a great time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Yup, can't wait.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 19, 2003)

How much weight did you gain over the holiday?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Dude, I lost a few pounds, even though I ate and drank a ton.  Some, water weight due to the dieuetic, some muscle, no doubt.

But strength was relatively good this am though I don't know for sure, since I stayed far from failure (but I benched 325 on the incline for 6, and flat benched 335 for 6 easy.)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey TP, Whats your goal at the moment (cut/bulk)?
I'm trainging with GP at the moment and want some eating ideas. Post some eats dude!!


----------



## lina (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

Welcome back TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks folks.  PT, damn man, all that stuff is in hear.   Read it.   That's why I write it.

(Smiley police -- how was that?)

In sum, I just finished a very long bulk (went from 205-235) and am now deconditioning, so to speak.  My cut starts in about 10 days.  I have posted several types of bulks and one cut, in this and different journals.  My new cut will be a six week CKD.  

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

I just wanted to see exactly what someone who knew what they were doin was eating with some minor variations (i dont think i can eat 8 eggs every morning for breakfast )
I didnt want to waste time reading through but if it's in here then i'll read 
GP's given me a general outline but thats about it, i think he wants me to learn 
I was also thinking of goin on the 1t 4ad (K told me you were on it) How are you finding that?? I'll have to order OS though, it's $300 for a cycle here 
Good to see you get 500 too


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 19, 2003)

My food for my latest bulk is in the very begining of this thread.

I used daily detailed menus in my last journal (Gettin Large).  Specifics of my last cut are in that journal (Ripped).

As to my latest 1T and 4AD cycle, that is the purpose actually of this whole journal.  Results are a few pages back.  You'll want to read the first few pages for training, diet, history, etc, and then the conclusion pages.  You may want to peek through some of my more detailed posts.  My actual journal entries (as opposed to the questions and respones) are obvious, with a day and date.

If you have any questions I haven't answered, ask away.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks champ!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Are you going to take pre-cut pics???


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

They's be the same as my post bulk pics.


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

So saracastic


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

Its my journal, I don't need to use smilies here!!!


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey fuck off Who said anything about smiley???s?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey fuck off Who said anything about smiley???s?



There is a one smilie limit in my journal.  So quit it.

Besides, I am NEVER sarcastic.  

(Actually, if everyone just realized that like you have, the world would be a much better place).


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

I didnt realize there were RULES to your journal.




I will try VERY hard to omit smiles from my posts here....


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

That was hard!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

There are always rules.  You can use one per post.

(Seriously, I don't care.)


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

(I know silly. I understand you, remember )


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> (I know silly. I understand you, remember )



Damn you really do.  Sorry, I am not used to that.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

1 smilie per post my


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2003)

Opps, sorry dude...I meant to quote you and hit edit instead   



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sorry, I am not used to that.



I`m sure you realise, she`s only humouring you


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

Someone's jealous....


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh no, he is right, I just wanted to make you feel like you had a friend....


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn that's harsh.


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Now you should learn NOT to take ME seriously

and for the record: I got TP to use THREE smileys


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Damn that's harsh.



Sux to be you eh?  

BTW....recieved man


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Now you should learn NOT to take ME seriously
> 
> and for the record: I got TP to use THREE smileys



Actually, there was nothing "smilie" about them.

And, if you thing I was taking you seriously, then you don't know me as well as you think!  

I was just looking for sympathy so Kuso couldn't use it against me!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Sux to be you eh?



Not really.  I get to go to the Arnold.


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not really.  I get to go to the Arnold.



 Now that was fucking LOW


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, there was nothing "smilie" about them.
> * Yes there was too!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Yea, Kuso is a pain, isnt he?  LOL



I did tell ya I was too big  And no....TP would never know!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> And if YOU thought I was thinking you were taking me seriously then you are not as perceptive as I thought



And if you thought that I though that you thought that I was thinking....awe forget it, I am dizzy.



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Yea, Kuso is a pain, isnt he?  LOL



Truly.


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Kuso you ARE an ASS


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Kuso you ARE an ASS



 Some of us are blessed, others need to work for it


----------



## Britney (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Some of us are blessed, others need to work for it


and some need to work to LOSE it


----------



## kuso (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> and some need to work to LOSE it



**controlling pronal comments  **

Thats why you are cutting right??


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

What the fuck is a pronal comment?  Sounds nasty....


----------



## kuso (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What the fuck is a pronal comment?  Sounds nasty....



Um..........thats PORNAL just after you get back from a back workout


----------



## Robboe (Feb 24, 2003)

Right, so everyone is friends and again and the group has hugged.

Marvellous.

Are we gonna see some workouts soon?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, worked out today in fact.  Last week was twice (chest, back arms, and shoulders and legs), volume low (5-6 sets per BP), weights high, 2-3 reps from failure.  Perhpaps were I taking L-carnatine, I could have been going full bore; too bad.

Today I started HST.  This week was just supposed to be a trial run then start it up full next week with my CKD.  But damn, it kicked my ass.  I am rethinking whether I should do 1 or 2 sets per exercise (did 2 today and am hurting...)


----------



## Robboe (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that cause you're used to training with lower reps?

You're starting with 15 reppers, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, goal today was 15 reps, but often on the second set I didn't make it and also on some exercises was much lower (weaker than I expected).

So yes, I think that is because I have been training low reps for so long.

Weird, my quads are truly hurting, and less weight, less volume, etc, and only hit like 10 reps for each set on legs.  Weird.


----------



## lina (Feb 24, 2003)

Hiya TP...

How goes it?  

HST huh? Sounds interesting!

Oh yeah, why don't you put a permanent smiley in your siggie...or your quote..."please insert favorite smiley" 

hey look at Britney's siggie!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Better?


----------



## lina (Feb 24, 2003)

Hehe... much!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

You have mail!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

yur slow, already returned.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh yeah... I already returned YOUR mail


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

back at ya


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 27, 2003)

Quick update.

Second HST style w/o today.  Really kicked my ass.  These are TOUGH to get through.  Don't know if it'll build muscle though.

My w/o and cut offically start on Sun.  I'll be doing HST on m, w, sa, then I carb load.

This week I no carbed it m, t, and w until dinner, had carbs last night, will today, tomorrow and sat.  My body should be primed to drop a bunch of fat, I hope.

I have everything worked out diet and training wise, except I am unsure what fat to protein ratio I should use M-F.  Lyles said 1.5 to 1 in his old journal.  Don't know if that is out dated, b/c that would mean very little protein.  I asked Rob to ask Lyle his current thinking.  If I don't hear bacl I am going 1:1.

Some post cycle recovery notes.  I am significantly weaker, and muscles look smaller, less full.  But I am maintain weight at 225-230, depending on whether I have eaten carbs.

I do think that the strength will come back quickly, as my w/o have been infequent and less than hardcore (intentionally).  This happened last time, and within a month I was stronger than ever, using EDT.  Now, I expect the gains back, but no new growth since I'll be dieting.  But who knows if CKD and HST are all they are cracked up to be, maybe I'll gain a few pounds of LBM (not likely, but one can hope!)

That's it.  See ya after the Arnold!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 27, 2003)

Check jo' mail, bayotch.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 2, 2003)

Perfect man, thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 2, 2003)

Never posted this.  This is me, after my 4 week One+ cycle.  You can tell it helped, a bit.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Never posted this.  This is me, after my 4 week One+ cycle.  You can tell it helped, a bit.



Wow...yum! Nice pic!


----------



## kuso (Mar 2, 2003)

Scrawny little fuck!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Scrawny little fuck!



Why Kuso...you are such a lovely shade of green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Green is not your color dude!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Why Kuso...you are such a lovely shade of green.
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!! Hows blue?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAO!! Hows blue?



LMFAO!!

Much better!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey TP!

Didn't know you went to compete this weekend!

Those are fuq*ng big guns! 

Sheesh!

Welcome bak!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

LMAO!

I never mentioned that?


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2003)

Shit dude....so where are you getting these PS`s??????? I think I wanna buy some


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

kuso, that's going to give you big tits!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh man, Kickinger was across from our booth and you could see his boobies through his shirt!


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso, that's going to give you big tits!




Good catch lina.....I think I`ll withdraw my previous post


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Who is Kickinger? 

You were working a booth?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome back. Sounds like ya had a great time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Who is Kickinger?
> 
> You were working a booth?



Could be spelling his name wrong.  Roland.  Used to compete, now is on that stupid show Son of a Beach.

I ended up spending most of my time hanging out with the Avant Labs boys and worked the booth part of the time.


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool!



Let's hear 'm stories and see 'm piccies!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

Took over 100 pics.  They'll all be posted on Avant.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Do you have the web address for Avant?


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.mindandmuscle.net/main.html


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

good work Kuso!  thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Kuso.

NT, they aren't up yet.  I have to get them to the web guy first, give us a week or so.


----------



## kuso (Mar 3, 2003)

No probs guys


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

will do TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Its been a long time.  Here is what I have been up to for the past 3 months, and today's journal entry:

*THE RECOMPOSITION, WEEK 8*

Week???.???Wght...Stmch???Arm..BF%..Omron..Pec..Abs..Thigh...il..Fat???.LBM

End Bulk???...234???...42??????18???....18.5.....20.3...18???28??????.16???..20???43.3..190.7
Begin CKD???225???..41.5. ..17.75.....18.5...19.9???.18???28???.....16???.18???41.6..183.4
End CKD*.....219???.39.25???17.75???.16.....18.4...14???24??????..15..???17.....34.9???.184.1
Lasted 6 weeks.

End Week 1...219???.39???.???.18.??????15.4....18.4...14???23??????14??????17...33.7???185.3
End Week 2...218???.38???.???.17.75???15.4....18.3...14???23???....14??????17...33.5???184.5
End Week 3...219.5..38???.???.17.75???15.1....18.7...14???22???....14??????17...33.1???186.4
End Week 4...216???..38???.???.17.5???15.1....18.7...14???.22???....14??????.X....32.6???183.4
End Week 5...213.5..37.5..???.17.75???14.5....xxx...13???.21???....14??????.X....31???..182.5
End Week6???218???.38???..???.18??????14.5....xxx...13???.21???....14??????.14....31.6...186.4
End Week 7???220???.37.5..???17 7/8..14.2....xxx...13???.20???..14???...14....31.3...188.7

Reflections:  Another nice week in the recomp business.  Subjectively, I am looking bigger than I ever have before, and many people are telling me this, regularly.


MONDAY -- Benched 435 this morning at a BW of 220.  2 x BW has always been a personal goal.  Next time.

Previous best for me was at the end of my bulk 13 - 14 weeks ago when I benched 420 at a BW of 235.  More confirmation that this is a recomp, and not a "cut." 

This mini bulk has been fun, and also quite interesting.  Eating as much fiber cereal, fruits, veggies, and lean protein I want, has proved difficult for me to gain weight.  Interesting.

So, cycle over, which is welcome actually.  Covering oneself in gel 2x per day gets tiresome, plus it really raises bodytemp.  

For post cycle recovery, I am adding in E, FL7, keeping kcals high and using the local gel on my arms and left calf. Each upper arm, and calf gets 2 squirts. Each squirt contains 17 mg 3a and 22 mg of 1T; which means each bi and each tri gets that twice daily, and the left calf gets double that twice daily.  I have been unable to break the 18 inch barrier on my arm, and my left calf is significantly smaller than my right, so we shall see how this plays out.

Current measurements are:

*Date.....BW....R. Arm...L. Arm....L. Calf....R. Calf *
6/2??????220....17 7/8??????.18...........16 ¼???..16 ¾


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For post cycle recovery, I am adding in E, FL7, keeping kcals high and using the local gel on my arms and left calf. Each upper arm, and calf gets 2 squirts. Each squirt contains 17 mg 3a and 22 mg of 1T; which means each bi and each tri gets that twice daily, and the left calf gets double that twice daily.  I have been unable to break the 18 inch barrier on my arm, and my left calf is significantly smaller than my right, so we shall see how this plays out.



Welcome back to your journal.   Your one over there is awesome though. 

Was the 1T in the cycle you were using? because I didn't think FL7 has that in it, or have you added it?  

Welcome back though, awesome gains around. What kinda cut are you planning after your cycle recovery?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

1T was a different gel.

Well, I am neither cutting nor bulking, but I switch from week to week as to what my emphasis is on.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 2, 2003)

So your going by more of an instinct type of eating?  

I'm thinking about getting some of the FL7. And gonna order the Liptigen II once I get some money saved up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> So your going by more of an instinct type of eating?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some of the FL7. And gonna order the Liptigen II once I get some money saved up.



Mostly I am cycling my carbs, somedays for a few days or a week or more.  It is planned out, but the plan changes regularly.  I have no distinct goal to cut, or gain, just seeking both.

I'd like to be around 12% 10 weeks from the Olympia, then I will officially cut, to hit 5-6% or so.

I am a fan of FL7 and am stoked for my first shipment of LG II.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

...............................


----------



## Pepper (Jun 22, 2003)

Where'd you go?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, I don't update this regularly, and I didn't know anyone was paying attention.

I do keep my journal in a word doc, so I'll copy todays entry:

THE RECOMPOSITION, WEEK 11

Week???.???Wght...Stmch???Arm..BF%..Omron..Pec..Abs..Thigh...il..Fat???.LBM

End Bulk???...234???...42??????18???....18.5.....20.3...18???28??????.16???..20???43.3..190.7
Begin CKD???225???..41.5. ..17.75.....18.5...19.9???.18???28???.....16???.18???41.6..183.4
End CKD*.....219???.39.25???17.75???.16.....18.4...14???24??????..15..???17.....34.9???.184.1
Lasted 6 weeks.

End Week 1...219???.39???.???.18.??????15.4....18.4...14???23??????14??????17...33.7???185.3
End Week 2...218???.38???.???.17.75???15.4....18.3...14???23???....14??????17...33.5???184.5
End Week 3...219.5..38???.???.17.75???15.1....18.7...14???22???....14??????17...33.1???186.4
End Week 4...216???..38???.???.17.5???15.1....18.7...14???.22???....14??????.X....32.6???183.4
End Week 5...213.5..37.5???..17.75???14.5....xxx...13???.21???..14??????.X....31???..182.5
End Week 6???218???.38???..???.18??????14.5....xxx...13???.21???.14??????.14....31.6...186.4
End Week 7???220???.37.5..???17 7/8..14.2....xxx...13???.20....14??????.14....31.3...188.7
End Week 8???220???.38..???17 7/8???.14.2....xxx...13???.20....14??????.14....31.3...188.7
End Week 9???216.5..38..???.18..???.13.9....xxx...12???.20???..14??????.X.....30.1...186.4
End Week 9???216.5..38..???.18..???.13.9....xxx...12???.20???..14??????.X.....30.1...186.4

Reflections: this was a good week. I got needed rest, which actually made me stronger (see below). Dropped a few pounds, and got a tad leaner (13%ish). Indeed, this is really as lean as I need to/want to be, long term, except for "special occasions.". Looking forward to this mass phase now.

MONDAY -- well, it officially begins today: the Nor cycle, the mass feeding, vendetta etc. Interestingly, today I was significantly stronger than 2 weeks ago. This could be due to a variety of factors including: the Nor, the mass feeding weekend, vendetta, the layoff (though I'd expect to be weaker at first).

Don't know if I have explained my current training, but it is a pretty basic EDT. Today was chest and bis, and as I said, I was quite pleased with strength. Example, the first 20 minute session was incline barbell and straight bar curls. Working weight was 315 and 155 respectively. While two weeks ago I got 26 reps of each, in twenty minutes, this time I got 28 reps. And first sets were much stronger. My next session was flat benches and seated dumbbell curls. Two weeks ago I used 325 and 50s and got 20 and 30 reps respectively. Today, I used 325 and 55s and got 29 and 33 reps, a HUGE improvement. I was well pleased. In fact, I got a second wind halfway into this second session, and I think the only thing I can attribute that to is Vendetta. Of course, if it is Vendetta, I should notice this much more often.

Speaking of, Vendetta is an orange flavor. Its not nearly as palatable as ICE, which I enjoy. You kind of need to slam down V. Its like a bad tang. I assume that Xtreme will work on the flavoring as that is their specialty, but there just may be little you can do for it.

I tried posting a pic, but it won't let me, as its too large.  So here is a link to my home board -- tehse were taken on Fri:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=4402&


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

Well i started reading your journal from page one and then i realized its 19 bloody pages long. Like the entries however i get lost in the absc gtm training talk.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

"the absc gtm"

Huh?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

huh is exactely what i said PST, HST, GST, HIIT, ABC, 123 training its all confusing


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

LMAO.  Typically its explained.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

so where are the nudies you promised BF? i searched  the entire journal and couldnt find them....nice picture of you in pumps though...pink is your color


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Just looked at your pics... looking good bro.

bf% has dropped nicely, along with that increase in lbm.  Good job.

Oh, and a tip on the pics... they look even better when taken in natural light   Of course, that might mean going outside and scaring the neighbors for a few minutes, but hey... a couple beers and they'll recoup from the shock.  If not, give um your most muscular, heh.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

or show them the tattoo of your grandma on your butt cheek


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks eggs.  Yeah, natural light aint gonna happen.  If you mean they are dark thats the way the got posted, not  taken.

Also lamp lighting, when done right, is better.  I just missed it this time.

J'bo.  Not sure what you are talking about at all, to be honest.  If you'd like to see updat pics I posted a link above, which Eggs found.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

J'bo, are you drunk?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry TP just having a moment. My ? about the nudies...it was a joke....and the thang about the tattoo it was also a joke....no i dont drink...however i had a pizza last night and only 4 hours sleep


----------



## Robboe (Jun 23, 2003)

That sounds like what a drunk would say, to me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> That sounds like what a drunk would say, to me.



Always in denial.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

denial aint just a river in Egypt....you guys are so darn serious all the time


----------



## Freeman (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey TP!  I just noticed your journal.  Sorry I'm so late!  

Do you have any more recent photos?  I saw the ones you posted in the beginning of this journal.  Are there any more tracking your progress?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2003)

Oooh, J'Bo on a carb high.  In other words TP, she's wasted!    4 hours of sleep?  That dont make ya big Jenny   Do I need to come over to that thread of yours and talk some smack?   

TP - Yeah, lamp lighting can be better... really depending on the type of lamps used, darkness of skin, and how much oil you apply


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

ok i am going to bed now


----------



## Freeman (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok i am going to bed now



With me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2003)

Freeman, I posted a link to very recent pics on page 12.

J'bo, we (Rob and I) were kidding around.  But obviously you were too drunk to notice that.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok thanks man.  I'll go check them out now.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 24, 2003)

Just saw the pics.  Good work man, lookin' great!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2003)

So, how many Jurors can you bench press?  

Good work, TP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2003)

Depends on how fat or skinny they are.  On average.  Three.

Thanks bud.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey TP - LOOKIN' GOOD!!!!


----------

